# Whats your favorite way to cook bear?



## dgr416 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love bear ribs smoked.You have to get all the fat off.I love Bear sauage too.I have not found any other way besides smoking it that I like except the tenderloin that I fry in the pan with bacon.Bear meat is awesome cooked the right way.Make sure you cook it good enough !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2010)

I like a good crockpot roast or pounded and fried medallions, too. Bear is good eatin'.


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 17, 2010)

dgr416 said:


> I love bear ribs smoked.You have to get all the fat off.I love Bear sauage too.I have not found any other way besides smoking it that I like except the tenderloin that I fry in the pan with bacon.Bear meat is awesome cooked the right way.Make sure you cook it good enough !



Ribs with all fat removed, then boiled and finished on the gear has been my favorite so far.  My dad made a couple of meals out of the chops that was pretty tasty too.  I have found that it takes me a while to eat up a bear.  I think one every couple of years will do for the table for me.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 19, 2010)

Burgers!!


----------



## Coastie (Feb 22, 2010)

Pot Roast


----------



## bearhunter39 (Mar 5, 2010)

canned bear meat


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 23, 2010)

BBQ.. slow cooked in crock pot then pulled and bbq sauce. Sausage is good also.


----------



## MULE (Mar 24, 2010)

jerky


----------



## 2beardogs (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had 2 great bear meals from a crock-pot, a friend smoked one but it was super tough (might be the chef though).  People ask how often people eat their bears vs. wanting the hide or skull, so I thought I'd ask.  I've read that in pioneer days, bear oil rendered from fat was the best for frying.
Think bear is like deer (people want big bucks, but still bring home the meat, even if it's tough and sometimes they don't eat it) or more like cougar (which I've read people eat and enjoy at guide camps but they don't usually take the meat home).  Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Etter2 (Apr 4, 2010)

grilled bear tenderloin is probably my favorite wild game meal.


----------

